# “Florida” gopher tortoise?



## nightoff (May 5, 2021)

This guy/gal showed up in a local yard and I wanted to make sure it’s a gopher tortoise so I can advise the homeowner appropriately. What’s the verdict?


----------



## Markw84 (May 5, 2021)

Certainly looks like a Gopher Tortoise, but hard to be 100% sure with that picture. Need to see the front and head and legs to be totally sure, but based upon the scutes and the relative size of the marginals/costals and big wide vertebrals we can be 99% sure it is a gopher tortoise. _Gopherus polyphemus_


----------



## MichaelL (May 5, 2021)

That is definitely a gopher tortoise.


----------



## nightoff (May 5, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2021)

How are you?
Long time no see.
Yeah, I'd say that that's almost certainly a Gopher tortoise.


----------



## nightoff (May 7, 2021)

Apparently the tortoise hung out in her yard overnight and then headed out in the morning.

I’m good. No more babies at this point but Indy is still laying eggs every so often. I think there are three that are going to hatch in the next 2 to 4 weeks. How are you doing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 11, 2021)

nightoff said:


> Apparently the tortoise hung out in her yard overnight and then headed out in the morning.
> 
> I’m good. No more babies at this point but Indy is still laying eggs every so often. I think there are three that are going to hatch in the next 2 to 4 weeks. How are you doing?


Great.
Thanks for asking


----------

